# Will Connaught Supply.....



## armygurl09 (3 Jul 2005)

Do any of you know if Connuaght will supply your sports gear and shoes ? Because my core did not give us any of that. This is my first year going to camp (basic marksman) and I have no clue  if they will supply or not...
Thank-You


----------



## Burrows (3 Jul 2005)

At camp they supply you with all required PT gear, as well as Work dress (combats for army)


----------



## sgt_mandal (4 Jul 2005)

corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps ...............


----------



## Pea (4 Jul 2005)

I know at my old corps we issued these items to the cadets before they went to camp. However, I also know that we supplied these items to the cadets at the summer training center who had not had them issued at the corps. They training centers will have these in stock as well. (as far as I know)


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (4 Jul 2005)

WO2_mandal said:
			
		

> corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps corps ...............



Slightly off topic, but you can imagine my dismay when 2PPCLI arrived at our new building in Shilo and I first read the professionally printed door sign reading "Corp of Drums"

P.S.  One year later and it still isn't fixed.


----------



## Thompson_JM (4 Jul 2005)

armygurl09 said:
			
		

> Do any of you know if Connuaght will supply your sports gear and shoes ? Because my core did not give us any of that. This is my first year going to camp (basic marksman) and I have no clue   if they will supply or not...
> Thank-You




If I Recall Correctly....

Last Year we (Cadet QM) Issued 

x2 T-Shirts 
x2 Athletic Short 
x1 Pair Cadet Runners 
x1 Pair Track Pants**
x1 sweatshirt "hoodie" style**
x2 Cbt Shirt**
x2 T-Shirt OD Green
x2 Cbt Pants**
x1 Pair Cbt Boots MkIII** 
x1 Pair Insoles Cbt Boot
x1 Cadet Tilly Hat
x1 Rain Jacket OD Green**
x1 Rain Pants OD Green**


NOTE: All Items Marked with Asteriks (**) Must be Returned to Cadet QM at End of Camp

Also NOTE: Some Courses will be issued other Kit in addition to this list depending on the Requirements. But this was the standard kit list for most of the cadets and staff cadets.  You'll also get some foot powder, Bug Juice, Sunscreen, chapstick etc...

enjoy your stay in connaught


----------



## armygurl_557 (5 Jul 2005)

they have to supply everythign that you need., if you dont have it theyre not going to make you walk around the camp naked. they want uniformity, so everyone will always be wearing the same things, and have the same things.


----------



## Burrows (5 Jul 2005)

So if one person has to be naked the WHOLE company must be naked.


----------



## armygurl_557 (5 Jul 2005)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> So if one person has to be naked the WHOLE company must be naked.



You COULD look at it that way, or you could think of it as you get issued kit, so thatyou have everything that they have.. lol


----------



## Burrows (5 Jul 2005)

Now I'm wondering what blackdown would be like a a nudist camp.  ick.


----------



## armygurl_557 (5 Jul 2005)

I was just wondering how we went from what they will supply at Connaught to what Blackdown is like as a nudists camp..

I think it must have been Kyle..

He Creeps Me Out..


----------



## armygurl_557 (6 Jul 2005)

Miss Caroline said:
			
		

> I was just wondering how we went from what they will supply at Connaught to what Blackdown is like as a nudists camp..
> 
> I think it must have been Kyle..
> 
> He Creeps Me Out..



 For the Record I do Find It Totally Hott.. :blotto:


----------



## Burrows (6 Jul 2005)

Lets get back on topic please.


----------



## MCpl ??????? (6 Jul 2005)

connaught will supply training gear but dont get in the qm's way they arent the kindest people


----------



## Thompson_JM (6 Jul 2005)

MCpl Jackson said:
			
		

> connaught will supply training gear but dont get in the qm's way they arent the kindest people



thats because when i worked there i was sick of dealing with people who would and could loose kit even if it was tied around their neck.

and you would be suprised at the number of CIC officers who would try to screw you if you said no to something they wernt even entitled to..  

besides... last example...

Cadet QM Staff

x2 Wo
x2 Cpl
x2 Pte

Number of cadets we supplied equipment and uniforms to: roughly 800 or so..

If you had our job you might be a little testy as well. If you were nice to us, we were nice to you. when you went in there DEMANDING that you be issued something, well we would put you back in your place.


----------



## MCpl ??????? (6 Jul 2005)

sorry i didnt mean to insult anyone but i was just telling everyone to not get on the qms nerves


----------



## armygurl09 (6 Jul 2005)

Thnk you all for the information
I have another question ...What should I expect at camp (connaught basic marksman)..


----------



## Burrows (6 Jul 2005)

Uhm...lots of shooting?


----------



## armygurl09 (6 Jul 2005)

well i kinda figured that out being marksman.


----------



## Burrows (6 Jul 2005)

Expect, to do some PT in the morning as well.


----------



## MCpl ??????? (6 Jul 2005)

when i went to basic marksmen i found that we didnt shoot as often as i thought we would, i would say just about 7 or 8 times but the rest we just did regular stuff such as drill and classes


----------



## armygurl09 (7 Jul 2005)

Well without sounding kinda dumb...why is there 3 weeks for baisc-marksman and then for basic-basic only 2 weeks...dun't fully understand that?


----------



## MCpl ??????? (7 Jul 2005)

my opinion is that they have the regular 2 weeks of basic training than 1 week of shooting to see if you are good enough to come back next year, unfortunatly i wasnt :crybaby:


----------



## armygurl09 (7 Jul 2005)

So are they pretty harsh when it comes to shooting standards?


----------



## Burrows (7 Jul 2005)

The standards would probably get harder as you go up.


----------



## MCpl ??????? (7 Jul 2005)

oh well if i had not gone to connaught i would never had made it to provincials ;D


----------



## armygurl09 (7 Jul 2005)

well good job for makin it to provincials


----------



## MCpl ??????? (7 Jul 2005)

thanks hope to see you there next year


----------



## armygurl09 (7 Jul 2005)

thank you .... our corps made it to provinicals this year but didn't come close to winning compared to some of you shooters ...we didn't even get to practice other then the  tryout for the shooting team


----------



## MCpl ??????? (7 Jul 2005)

what place did you end up in and were you on the team?


----------



## armygurl09 (7 Jul 2005)

I'm pretty sure it round 9th ... no i didn't make it on the team came pretty close tho there were mostly seniors on our team


----------



## MCpl ??????? (7 Jul 2005)

o we came in 15 :-[ but at least i got to experience it. good luck next year


----------



## armygurl09 (7 Jul 2005)

hey thnkx you too! if you tried thats the best you can do! just keep practicing...hey is catham even in alberta?


----------



## MCpl ??????? (7 Jul 2005)

its actually chatham and its in Ontario


----------



## armygurl09 (7 Jul 2005)

What do you like best about camp at connaught?


----------



## sgt_mandal (7 Jul 2005)

heres an idea, may sound a little crazy but it seems to have worked for me; instead of asking all these questions about camp to prepare yourself, don't ask any questions about what you might be doing. That way you won't have any expectations and lesser dissapointments......may sound a little crazy but hey......


----------



## armygurl09 (7 Jul 2005)

ya maybe i should stop asking questions . sorry .


----------



## devil39 (7 Jul 2005)

WO2_mandal said:
			
		

> heres an idea, may sound a little crazy but it seems to have worked for me; instead of asking all these questions about camp to prepare yourself, don't ask any questions about what you might be doing. That way you won't have any expectations and lesser dissapointments......may sound a little crazy but hey......



Right Mandal.   It is called planning and preparation.   It used to be a critical requirement in assessing leadership and planning ability.

I've often found that going in blind is the best solution.

Sometimes I'm also sarcastic.

I probably shouldn't read the Cadet threads.


----------



## alan_li_13 (7 Jul 2005)

> Right Mandal.  It is called planning and preparation.  It used to be a critical requirement in assessing leadership and planning ability.
> 
> I've often found that going in blind is the best solution.
> 
> ...


----------



## armygurl_557 (7 Jul 2005)

armygurl09 said:
			
		

> Well without sounding kinda dumb...why is there 3 weeks for baisc-marksman and then for basic-basic only 2 weeks...dun't fully understand that?



Because they have more training to do because it is a specialized course.. Basic just brushes over everthing..

Last year my cousin did basic Marksman, and he said they shot every day for like 2 weeks.. But the first 3 days were all shooting prep and the last three were Graduation prep.. With a few scattered classes in between taught by the people in Rifle Coach..


----------



## armygurl_557 (7 Jul 2005)

devil39 said:
			
		

> Right Mandal.   It is called planning and preparation.   It used to be a critical requirement in assessing leadership and planning ability.
> 
> I've often found that going in blind is the best solution.
> 
> ...





If its not listed in the Kit List, than how are people supposed to know to bring it? Rely on the people at their Home Corps to tell them..? AHAHAH that gets everyone sooo far right?

But they will supply you with everything that you'll need, as long as its not somthing on the Kit List that you were supposed to bring... After all it is basic, they can't expect you to know what is coming  up and everything that you'll need..



Person at Camp: Wheres your 3 Retarded Looking Shooting Hats?

Course Cadet:.. Umm I didnt know I was Supposed to Bring them..

Person at Camp: Duuh Youre at Basic Marksman.. Could You Not Read My Mind and Bring them..?!?!

Cadet : ..

Person : THATS THE LAST STRAW CADET!! RTU'd FOR YOU!!!


----------



## sgt_mandal (7 Jul 2005)

devil39 said:
			
		

> Right Mandal.   It is called planning and preparation.   It used to be a critical requirement in assessing leadership and planning ability.
> 
> I've often found that going in blind is the best solution.
> 
> ...


everything you need for a course should be in your joining instructions. Another reason this may be helpful is if you go there prepared to do something one way, and find out you were doing it wrong, you don't have to take teh time to relearn it the propper way, rather learn it their way.


----------



## armygurl_557 (7 Jul 2005)

WO2_mandal said:
			
		

> everything you need for a course should be in your joining instructions. Another reason this may be helpful is if you go there prepared to do something one way, and find out you were doing it wrong, you don't have to take teh time to relearn it the propper way, rather learn it their way.





True That.


----------



## Thompson_JM (8 Jul 2005)

WO2_mandal said:
			
		

> everything you need for a course should be in your joining instructions. Another reason this may be helpful is if you go there prepared to do something one way, and find out you were doing it wrong, you don't have to take teh time to relearn it the propper way, rather learn it their way.



Something Ive learned In my "Part"-time in, is that just because it SHOULD be in there, Doesnt mean that it is...

ive found that asking the BTDT's is usually a good way to figure out what to expect and in alot of cases how to deal with the things that should be covered that arnt.

Regards
    Josh


----------



## sgt_mandal (8 Jul 2005)

Hey, it was just a suggestion


----------



## Burrows (8 Jul 2005)

Laundry soap isn't on the to bring list...I don't know how they expect me to last 6 weeks with 2 pairs of combats.


----------



## armygurl_557 (8 Jul 2005)

You can buy it there so i guess yhey expect you to do that.. Or since your in CL they may expect you to knowthat you will do laundry there.. In basic youre not going to die if you wear your combats 2 days in a row..


----------



## sgt_mandal (8 Jul 2005)

oh my, lol forget about my suggestion. didn't know it would be slaughtered like this. anyhoo, i don't know how you army types do it, but we sell laundry detergent at our canteens.


----------



## Burrows (9 Jul 2005)

overpriced laundry detergent.


----------



## sgt_mandal (9 Jul 2005)

Not like you'll be paying for it lol.......gotta love the training bonus.....or......have a lot of friends, and "borrow" a bit from each!!....your clothes might smell like a mish mash of different detergents but at least you know its clean


----------



## Burrows (9 Jul 2005)

I bought a 50 use box of tide for 5.00.


----------



## Thompson_JM (9 Jul 2005)

Connaught has laundry facilities with soap provided...

last year they had a couple of CI's whos only job was to do laundry for the cadets....

you'll be issued a laundry bag and the CI's will do all the dirty work of accually washing it.

there shouldnt be any need for you to bring up detergent. guys, youre cadets... and youre going to summer camp.. most of the basic stuff will be provided. 

if i were you guys Id bring stuff like Soap, shampoo, shower kit, shower shoes, (shave kit for those who require it)

talk to members of your Corps who may have been there before. or even CIC or CI's who were there. they can tell you what you will need and what not to bring.  (outside of your joining instructions.) 

Best of luck at camp and most importantly have fun  

Cheers
      Josh


----------



## Lost_52 (10 Jul 2005)

hey im a little out of place but does anyone really know what the air cadets do on their rifle coach course?

Cheers


----------



## sgt_mandal (10 Jul 2005)

: ..........just a little more than a little out of place, try posting in the air cadet thread


----------



## Lost_52 (13 Jul 2005)

well i was just wondering because that as well is at connaught and somone might know that has seen them or been there


----------

